# Indian Pass



## castingflukes (May 2, 2017)

My family is vacationing on Indian Pass this year.  This will be our first time there.  We usually go to Mexico Beach.  We will be in the middle from SanBlas and Stvincent.  Can someone tell me what the beaches and water are like?  What about surf fishing?  Thanks!


----------



## Beehaw (May 2, 2017)

The water tends to be darker and less clear.  Eat at the Indian Pass Raw bar when you are there.


----------



## nickel back (May 3, 2017)

castingflukes said:


> My family is vacationing on Indian Pass this year.  This will be our first time there.  We usually go to Mexico Beach.  We will be in the middle from SanBlas and Stvincent.  Can someone tell me what the beaches and water are like?  What about surf fishing?  Thanks!



never fished Indian Pass but I don't see how the surf fishing could be much different


----------



## 95g atl (May 13, 2017)

subscribed.
I too always stay at Mexico Beach and want to fish in a smaller boat where launching at Indian Pass.

Love to hear some answers..............


----------



## douginga (May 14, 2017)

I've been surf fishing at Indian Pass the last couple years, we've been there in the spring & the fall. The locals will walk by your set up & chuckle & say unless you want to catch hardheads, sail cats, or sting rays your wasting your time.


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 14, 2017)

Fishing in a boat at the pass is good. take a ride down to st. joseph st park for the beach. only a couple of people out there. I was out there yesterday and the beach was empty, not a soul. Surf fishing is usually very good down there. whiting, pompano, spanish, lots of sharks. I also stopped by Indian pass raw bar last night. get the stuffed shrimp, i look foward to them every year.


----------



## castingflukes (May 24, 2017)

It doesn't look like you wasted your time to me.  LOL


----------



## mdgreco191 (May 25, 2017)

Watch swimming out too deep near indian pass.  That is bull shark alley through there.


----------



## castingflukes (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## wood888 (Jun 5, 2017)

Went first time to Indian Pass and stayed approx. 2 miles West of the Pass. Caught nothing but cats and rays.
The water was very murky, from the out flow from the bay.

Black flies chewed me up.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 6, 2017)

wood888 said:


> Went first time to Indian Pass and stayed approx. 2 miles West of the Pass. Caught nothing but cats and rays.
> The water was very murky, from the out flow from the bay.
> 
> Black flies chewed me up.



shore or boat?


----------

